# back tension breaking weight ?



## GlennMac (Oct 21, 2006)

I have just started shooting a carter squeeze me and was wondering what is a good breaking weight ? I'm shooting 62 lbs holding 13.5 lbs


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

On tension releases, most set them 2-3 lbs above holding weight.


----------

